# Brute Stripped Down/repaint



## myst3ry

hi all 
heres a few pics of the brute stripped 

getting new elkas , tires and rims pitbull rockers / no limit wheels ..
new tie rods ... 
and a whole pile of other stuff... 
:rockn::rockn::rockn:

before / after pics ... havent finished detailing and adding mods .. but heres a sneak peek


----------



## myst3ry

after


----------



## speedman

I like that blue color looks really nice!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah nice job man...looking good!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

love that blue!


----------



## Polaris425

Lookin good so far!


----------



## JLOWERY

What kind of paint did you use?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOMite

Looking good, nice choice.


----------



## gatorboi

thats going to look beautiful when complete


----------



## redneckrancher420

Agreed. Hope the paint holds up


----------



## myst3ry

u tech polyurethane and a lot of flex agent ... and she will get many coats of clear ....


----------



## wmredneck

Still waiting on the rest of mine to get done. Here's my sample piece I got the other day :-D


Cadillac Pearl with blue shadow.

Racks are getting powdercoated indigo blue. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## myst3ry

wmredneck said:


> Still waiting on the rest of mine to get done. Here's my sample piece I got the other day :-D
> 
> 
> Cadillac Pearl with blue shadow.
> 
> Racks are getting powdercoated indigo blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


should look pretty sweet when done ... that cadi pearl is sweet :rockn:... i had sprayed my side plastics originally that ...but it was way tooo clean looking for along with the blue so i resprayed em silver .... 

imma do one more brute after mine ... all monster energy colors...... should be fun .... :aargh4:


----------



## CumminsPower24

Nice paint work. The blue is going to look really good in the sun with all of the flakes in it.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya u aint lying. Imo silver brutes look the best with the candy blue as a close second


----------



## wmredneck

Yeah I'm kinda wondering if I'll wanna get it muddy now lol. Got the other pieces in tonight. Gonna have em put on this week. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## gatorboi

thats going to look good man, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Litenyaup

If u don't mind me asking what would this cost to have done?? I know diff paints wouldn't cost the same but a round about price.


----------



## wmredneck

I had mine done by a friend so I only paid for paint. If he were to do the work, strip paint with flex additive and three layers of clear coat, ab $450-$550 depending on the type of paint. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DownSouthBrute

im ready to see it when its finished.. thats going to determine if i do mine or not lol.. i been thinking hard on it


----------



## myst3ry

finished ... now re assembly required ... lol ...

lettering is sprayed on ..not decals ... 
i would say price for this would be 5-600$ pending on how much body work needed to be done ...


----------



## Litenyaup

Very nice can't wait to c it together!!!


----------



## KingZilla

looks awsome! how well it will hold up...i want to paint mine but im not sure how long it will last b4 it starts 2 crack out...i dont want to have to keep repainting it.


----------



## myst3ry

KingZilla said:


> looks awsome! how well it will hold up...i want to paint mine but im not sure how long it will last b4 it starts 2 crack out...i dont want to have to keep repainting it.


thanks ... hopefully she lasts ... we will see ....


----------



## goose750

*paint*

what brand of paint did you use ? did you apply a adhesion promotor to the raw plastic and scuff it with a scotch brite pad with rubbing alcohol ? if you did all that it should be fine . getting the paint to adhere to the plastic is the only way it will not peel . baking the plastic in a paint booth is another great way to release the oil found in ABS plastic, if you have access to one . paint job looks great and very quality looking job with the lettering . did you have to color sand and buff parts ? they look really clean !!


----------



## myst3ry

goose750 said:


> what brand of paint did you use ? did you apply a adhesion promotor to the raw plastic and scuff it with a scotch brite pad with rubbing alcohol ? if you did all that it should be fine . getting the paint to adhere to the plastic is the only way it will not peel . baking the plastic in a paint booth is another great way to release the oil found in ABS plastic, if you have access to one . paint job looks great and very quality looking job with the lettering . did you have to color sand and buff parts ? they look really clean !!


hi ..thanks ... i used u -tech polyurethane for base .... yes i used adhesion promoter ... stuff works awesome ... 

these were my steps ...

1 clean with pressure washer 
2 clean with wax and grease remover 
3 peel decals off with decal remover 
4 clean with wax and grease remover 
5 scuff with scotch brite 
6 clean with wax and grease remover 
7 repair busted plastic with 3m plastic repair kit 
8 clean with wax and grease remover
9 apply plastic adhesion promoter 
10 scuff with scotch brite 
11 clean with wax and grease remover 
12 re apply plastic adhesion promoter to necessary spots 
13 apply paint with flex agent 
14 scuff with scotch brite 
15 clean with wax and grease remover
16 re apply paint with flex agent 
17 apply second coat with flex agent 
18 spray stenciling 
19 apply clear coat with flex agent 
20 re apply clear coat with flex agent ( i applied several coats of clear ) 

thats about it 

only other thing i would suggest or will add here is that you need to have an undercoating on bottom sides of plastics ... or rockguard type undercoating because if you do not apply a rubberized coating underneath you will have various little stars show up in the paint as per rocks hitting undersides of plastics and creating spider effects in the paint ... 

its been -40 celsius up here so i havent been out working on it in the garage ..not worth heating up garage everyday to work on it ..i will wait til we get some warmer weather and im still waiting on some parts and some misc other additions .. 

biggest thing is keeping the plastics clean and having lotsa patience...can't be trying to rush stuff .../. or it will all peel off ..


----------



## Sanative

wm, were you down around the mill today? I saw a white brute like that on a trailer at a outdoors store, could've sworn i saw some blue on there


----------



## wmredneck

That was me. Gramps and one of my uncles own L&M. Was up there helpin on their inventory count. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Sanative

wmredneck said:


> That was me. Gramps and one of my uncles own L&M. Was up there helpin on their inventory count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


Your bike looks good! Would say we could ride sometime but sadly I'm selling mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmelton005

that thing is slick! Can't wait to see it all back together. I would hate to get it dirty now!!!


----------



## wmredneck

My Cadisaki

Had it put back together this week. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## myst3ry

wmredneck said:


> My Cadisaki
> 
> Had it put back together this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


looks awesome ... 
cant wait to get mine altogether ...


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good fellas!


----------



## wmredneck

App it guys. Was all stoked when I saw it all put together. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JLOWERY

I love that blue with silver that thing is Sharpe. I want em lol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## myst3ry

JLOWERY said:


> I love that blue with silver that thing is Sharpe. I want em lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk



awesome ...and happy birthday !!!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Lookin great so far! Love the blue! Can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## myst3ry

TheMudEnthusiast said:


> Lookin great so far! Love the blue! Can't wait to see it all put together!


thanks 

that makes 2 of us ....lol ... hopefully by the weekend .. been adding lotsa mods and tweaking lots so we will see ...


----------



## myst3ry

not completely done yet ... waiting on bumper , rad pieces for relocate , and elkas ... and a few more decals on the silver .... 
but figured since i took her out for a rip today i would update thread ...
slapped on the pitbulls today with no limit rims .. havent mounted 31s on rims yet ...


----------



## wmredneck

Wasn't sure how the two colors would look together but it's looking awesome bro. Great job!







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## myst3ry

needs something to break up the silver ... just havent figured out what yet .....thanks anyhow ...


----------



## Sanative

Wm, when I passed by your bike at L&M, I was like, oh, a silver brute! then, wait, that's white? then, No, I don't even know what color! But it looks great man! Im ready to sell mine, get my truck like I want it, then I'll be back on a 2012ish brute In a year or 2! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wmredneck

myst3ry said:


> needs something to break up the silver ... just havent figured out what yet .....thanks anyhow ...


You might could get a vinyl cut out. Run it diagonal down the sides of the plastics.

Or, have the racks powdercoated to match the silver somewhat. 

Me personally, I love it with the two contrasting colors. 


Thanks bro, the pearl really pops in the sunlight. It was kinda cloudy that day lol. Sucks you're getting rid of yours though. 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## myst3ry

added a decal on side .. still waiting on rest of parts ...


----------

